# Heartache



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

About 10 days ago an elderly lady came to my home with a family of a mom & 3 kittens she'd trapped on her property...well actually, she trapped the mom who'd birthed the kittens in the cage. The story was that the family was being well cared for.

When I examined the kittens I was horrified to find half dead, emaciated, excrement encrusted little waifs...mom was merely a kitten herself...also emaciated, dehydrated & crusted in her own feces & drenched in urine.

The kitten's eyes were sealed...I eventually realized with pus...after compressing, they opened...copious amounts of green pus flowed onto my hands & lap.

Mom had no milk & I syringe fed the babies KMR every 2 hours around the clock for 4 days. As their condition improved I realized that they were much older than the stated age...having a full set of teeth, tolerating solid food & even their eyes are changing colour...One for certain has visual deficiets...possibly 2.

They have been doing well & are so tiny...the size of 3 week olds...it's surreal to see them jumping around & playing.

All was well...then around 10:00 pm (Tues)...it's Wed am now...my favorite...I call her Phoenix cause she sort of rose from the ashes...she was almost dead when she came to me & I didn't think she'd survive...Well, I don't think she will make it through the night...I'm typing this through tears...it seems so unfair....she was out of the woods. free & clear so I thought.

All that pain & suffering for naught...so little & such a short life to endure so much horror


----------



## KrisB (Apr 5, 2005)

My heart just broke as I read that.

So sad what so many animals have to go through. They never asked to be brought here.

They are lucky to have your heart. I hope they will all be ok.
Can they be brought to a vet for medication?

Poor little ones.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so upsetting! I hope the vet can help them. Please let us know.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Poor little babies  . My thoughts and prayers are with you and these little babies. Thank you for taking in and caring for them. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the concern & support.

I can't believe it but, that little Phoenix is still hanging in...she has been gradually improving but I think it's still touch & go...maybe I just don't want to jinx her by predicting she will be okay.

Thank God for antibiotics! Thank God for pulling her through!

For close to 72 hours I sat vigil,cause I didn't want her to die alone... I cried a river of tears & when I finally reconciled to say goodbye, she lifted her little head & took some pedialyte from a teaspoon...She is eating now, but I'm afraid to get my hopes up.

I wish I could figure out how to post her picture...she's so pathetic & sweet.

I appreciate the thoughts, prayers & words of comfort from everyone...but please keep sending those good wishes her way...She's not quite out of the woods yet!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

God bless that precious little baby.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Birdbrain -- any news? I hope they all make it.


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry for not responding sooner...I'm kind of superstitious I guess LOL.

Obviously things are going well or I wouldn't be LOLing... LOL...things are goiong really well in fact! Poor little souls are actually starting to put on weight! I think that they will be okay.

I'm not sure what, if any permanent deficits they'll have. They are "not quite right", if you know what I mean. There's a little black one, Dimi, ( short for Diminutive Little Monkey Faced Ape Girl ) who's pupils are quite unequal & only sluggishly reactive to light. Could be trauma or could be neurological...may have been exposed to Panleukopenia in utero...may be nutritional.

It's funny, I was in such despair over these kittens...felt that I'd need antidepressant meds & psychotherapy...but I didn't see the connection to the kittens. Only in retrospect did I realize that this was a direct reaction to the state of Phoenix, ( the critically ill kitten ). As her condition improved so did my psyche. Now that she's stable I'm walking on sunshine again.

Another funny thing, I very rarely pray & I never ask for anything for myself...but I prayed so passionately for this dear little angel...hope you all don't think I'm crazy...but I've gotta give credit where credit is due. 

Thanks to all for your support! It sure helps to know there are people out there who care, who share the same goals, feel the same pain & fight the same battles.

BTW, the 3rd kitten is called Lazarus.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't be ashamed that you prayed for this precious little family! I'm so grateful for them and you.  

You are a special person with a good heart. I don't believe it was a coincidence that they were placed in your hands. The names you chose were apropos and very special. Let's hope little Dimi can see. Thanks so much for the update. Please keep us informed as they develop.


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Good News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Phoenix was adopted yesterday! A lovely lady fell in love with Phoenix...cute pic on Petfinder. She & her 16 year old grand daughter visited yesterday to meet Phoenix. The grand daughter fell for a littermate Dimi ( Short for Diminutive Monkey Faced Ape Girl Kitten). So she adopted both!!!

Lucky little cats will be spayed, indoor cats.

Really bitter sweet ... still getting teary eyed.

I'm going to try to post before & after Phoenix pics.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is absolutely wonderful! You have done a great job! Yay!


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

More good news! Lazarus, the remaining kitty from this litter was adopted & his new family decided to adopt his mommy, Suki too!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

YAY! You couldn't have had a happier ending!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Fantastic! You did such a great thing by taking care of these babies!


----------

